

Ask HN: Dropbox and ZumoDrive taking PR turns? - sound

	It looks like Dropbox and ZumoDrive take turns for sharpening/implementing their PR strategies! few months a go it was ZumoDrive all over places (media, blogs etc.) before that it was Dropbox and now it is again Dropbox. I wonder if anyone has noticed this.. though its a good way to keep it like this as it keeps them away from direct comparison and competition. BTW had anyone seriously used both the services on daily basis and compared without prejudice? it would be interesting to know who's the winner?
======
da5e
I use both and my focus sort of correspond to the PR waves you mention. I use
Zumo for less active files and more as storeage although the iTunes sync is
nice. Dropbox is for more active files and sharing web sites in development
and such. Perhaps it's the manner I use them but Dropbox seems a little more
agile and quick.

